# pronombre "on"



## laulop

Siempre he pensado que el pronombre ON se utilizaba como el impersonal SE del español. Pero el otro día alguien me dijo que ON también se usaba como el pronombre NOSOTROS en un ámbito informal. ¿Es esto correcto?


----------



## ena 63

hola:
si, es correcto, pero sigue conjugado con la tercera persona del singular
on y va=nous y allons


----------



## mickaël

Hola,

*On* puede usarse también en vez de *tu *o* vous*.

Como en este caso :
_Alors mon garçon, on (= tu) ne veut pas faire son devoir ?_


----------



## ena 63

mickaël said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> *On* puede usarse también en vez de *tu *o* vous*.
> 
> Como en este caso :
> _Alors mon garçon, on (= tu) ne veut pas faire son devoir ?_


en este ejemplo, el "on"  yo lo traduciría en español como un nosotros impersonal, "no queremos hacer..." y no como un verdadero "tu"


----------



## jester.

laulop said:
			
		

> Siempre he pensado que el pronombre ON se utilizaba como el impersonal SE del español. Pero el otro día alguien me dijo que ON también se usaba como el pronombre NOSOTROS en un ámbito informal. ¿Es esto correcto?



Pero hay que remarcar que ese uso sólo se permite en el lenguaje hablado o informal.

En el francés escrito corresponde únicamente al "se impersonal".


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

De hecho el pronombre "on" en francés puede sustituir cualquier otro pronombre de conjugación. Los usos más habituales son la equivalencia con "nous" y "se" impersonal.

Pero sí, es cierto, en el ejemplo que pones : _Alors mon garçon, on (= tu) ne veut pas faire son devoir ?_ se trata de un "tú", que también se puede pluralizar en español, tal y como lo recoge Ena.

Pero hay más:

En Angleterre, on boit beaucoup de thé: En Inglaterra beben mucho té (no soy inglesa y no pertenezco al colectivo inglés: por lo tanto hablo de "ellos").

En Angleterre, on boit beaucoup de thé: En inglaterra bebemos mucho té (soy inglesa, o vivo allí y me asimilo a la población, por lo tanto me incluyo: nosotros).

En Angleterre, on boit beaucoup de thé?: En Inglaterra, bebéis mucho thé? (me dirijo a un inglés  le pregunto por las costumbres de su país, le incluyo: vosotros).

Lo ves... no es tan simple y todo depende de la óptica del hablante.

Pero de forma general cuando usamos el "on" hablamos de nosotros. No es lo más elegante, pero hay que reconocer que el empleo es de lo más habitual. Ahora sí, Ena te lo ha dejado bien claro, se conjuga en tercera persona de singular y si hay un adjetivo tendrá también que ir en singular también si quieres respetar las normas gramaticales.

Un saludito a los dos


----------



## Hannah85

A veces, "on" significa "uno"
ej: La vida es más corte de lo que uno cree
La vie est plus courte que l'on croit

En este caso, no vamos a traducir "on" por "nosotros"


----------



## Gévy

Cierto, Hannah, también puede tener el valor de "uno". Y de "alguien" también.

- on viendra nous réparer la panne demain matin: Alguien vendrá (o solo: vendrán) a reparar la avería mañana por la mañana.

La verdad es que este "on" es bastante útil, es un pronombre de tipo camaleón... se disfraza de cualquiera.


----------



## tatius

Gévy said:
			
		

> La verdad es que este "on" es bastante útil, es un pronombre de tipo camaleón... se disfraza de cualquiera.



 Totalmente cierto.

Creo que tiene dos usos: uno impersonal y para reemplazar "nous". 

El impersonal me parece que queda claro, en español también se utilizan distintas personas aunque el significado siempre es impersonal: "se dice por allí...", "¿no nos vamos a comer la sopa, Mafalda?", "si te insultan, te puedes enfadar"... En todos estos ejemplos se podría utilizar "on" por su valor impersonal.

Y luego, como han dicho, el "on" se utiliza coloquialmente para reemplazar el "nous", no de forma impersonal sino para significar yo+otros.

Espero que se me entienda.

Saludos


----------



## aedude94

Es la palabra "on" en francés como se pasivo / se impersonal en español? No hay una tranducción de "se" .. pues, se pasivo/impersonal.. verdad? Muchas Gracias! Merci Beaucoup!


----------



## PapaUpa

Si creo que estas en lo correcto la palabra "on" es como lo que seria "se" o puede ser "uno" o talvez nosotros, pero al fin y al cabo siempre inpersonal.


----------



## muriel.m

Justo.
On = se, uno o nosotros

Ejemplo : Se puede decir que.....
             On peut dire que

"On" siempre se conjugua con un verbo a la tercera persona del singular en francés aunque incluya varias personas


----------



## abécédaire

Bonjour à tous!

Je voudrais savoir comment on traduit le"on" dans  les phrases suivantes:

On déteste le mal: *Se detesta el mal*

Dans le milieu scolaire on agit avec douceur: *En el medio escolar se actúa con dulzura.*

Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Abécédaire:

Tout dépend du sens que tu donnes dans chaque phrase à "on", puisqu'il peut repésenter tous les pronoms.

- Comment va-t-on aujourd'hui = tu ou vous
- On va très bien, merci = je 

En France on mange du camembert. = nous, si tu es française aussi, mais = ils si tu es espagnole.

Et bien sûr, on = nous.

Dans ce restaurant, on parle français = quelqu'un, peut-être tous...

Alors voilà, le hic est en français, l'adaptation à l'espagnol est selon la valeur de ce on.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## abécédaire

Merci pour votre réponse, je voulais aussi savoir quand est-ce que l'usage de la forme pronominale n'est pas possible et qu'on est obligé de traduire par "uno".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,





abécédaire said:


> Merci pour votre réponse, je voulais aussi savoir quand est-ce que l'usage de la forme pronominale n'est pas possible et qu'on est obligé de traduire par "uno".


Ce thème a été abordé dans ce fil :
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=301341

Au revoir hasta luego


----------



## marga_mm

Buenos días a todos.

He estado leyendo algunas discusiones sobre el pronombre "on" pero aún sigo teniendo una duda sobre su uso.  Entiendo que puede utilizarse para substituir casi a cualquier pronombre personal pero no acabo de ver si es solo en un contexto oral i informal o si también puede usarse en un registro formal.

Muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## galizano

On se usa en todos los registros. Te mando un enlace interesante acerca de su uso. 
http://www.aidenet.eu/homo_on.htm


----------



## marga_mm

galizano said:


> On se usa en todos los registros. Te mando un enlace interesante acerca de su uso.
> http://www.aidenet.eu/homo_on.htm



Gracias por la respuesta y por el link, es muy útil!


----------



## Darkicity

El prenombre de "on" en Francés me confunda y no lo entiendo muy bien. Me parece que tiene tres diferentes significados. ¿Alguien me lo puede explicar por favor?


----------



## patbert

Hola Darkicity, soy nueva en el foro.
On se utiliza como nous en el lenguaje  familiar y se conjuga como la tercera persona. También se usa como "se" (impersonal): On dit qu'il fera chaud demain.


----------



## Darkicity

Ya sabia que se usaba como nous pero no sabia de que se usaba con "se". Eso ayudo mucho, gracias!


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Esta página da numerosos ejemplos de los empleos de _on_. Puede ayudarte.


----------



## Darkicity

Merci mon ami


----------

